# CONFUSED !!!! Really confused !



## Rotten_Bunny (17/11/14)

Ok so some of you might have read about my journey from a fake ego ce4 bought from a china shop up until i got my Kangertech Evod from this wonderous species of human being called a reputable dealer. Yes i worshipped my evod and loved every moment using it, still do infact. So the bug had then bitten me and i wanted more and better, so naturally i went up a notch and purchased a Vision Spinner 2 and a Mini Protank 3. Needless to say it is incredible and guzzles my juice like a bleeding V8 engine.. Ok so now again i find myself on the wanting end of the proverbial stick and am aiming a bit higher this time... Enter Hana Modz Clone 50 watt Mod !

So i reserved one from KieranD @ Vape Cartel and infact cannot wait for it to arrive at my doorstep. But here comes the confusion....... What tank would you the Veterans recommend, yes i did Ask KieranD what he recommends, but just want to make sure. ( Insert name here ) vs ( insert name here ) vs ( insert name here )

Rebuildable vs clearomiser ... There is a sea of confusion and i do not want to do to a Hana what some do to their Reo's lol ....... Evod it !

Please could someone be so kind as to help this lost in confusion new vaper onto the path of soft playfull clouds and mouthwatering flavours. So that i may do myself and my soon to be precious no ill.

Thanks in advance,

Ps thanks for reading 

RB

Vape the Planet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/14)

Nautilus Mini.


----------



## jtgrey (17/11/14)

Kayfun , tailfun or the new lemo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (17/11/14)

Do you want to do mouth to lung or straight lung hits?


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

50W is a lot of power just to use a clearomizer on, it is much more versatile than that. Agree with @Rob Fisher that the best clearomizer for the Hana will be the Aspire Nautilus Mini with the BVC coils. Then consider a Lemo for a rebuildable as @jtgrey suggested, inter alia - it is an original and authentic atomizer and from all reports on this forum it gives a great vape, as good as a Kayfun/Russian, which is mostly available in clone format.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (17/11/14)

If you dont want to build coils and just plug n play, go for the Nautilus Mini with BvC coils

If you want a better vape, are prepared to go through the learning curve then a rebuildable dripper or tank is what you need

Dripper should give better flavour but its not as convenient

Tank like a Kayfun gives you more convenience but it has its quirks and so do the clones. 

Nice thing with that 50W mod of yours is it can cater for all of the above and you can grow with it. I think you will probably end up with all three of the above at some point

All the best!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (17/11/14)

Wow you guys are fast !!!! I just left to fill my mpt3 and well ok, 

First thing is plug and play, need to get some more kit before i can even begin to think of building coils.... Kieran did mention the Atlantis or maybe a big dripper by A-mod,

But i kinda want to take baby steps and not get ahead of myself on this one... I tend to get ahead of myself on unrelated things and it turns for a ball of shit, sooooo yeah um 

And i am most defiantly want to go sub ohm 

Vape the Planet


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (17/11/14)

zadiac said:


> Do you want to do mouth to lung or straight lung hits?


Combination lung and mouth to lung 

Vape the Planet


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (17/11/14)

And the long and the short of it,, cloud chasing 

Vape the Planet


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Wow you guys are fast !!!! I just left to fill my mpt3 and well ok,
> 
> First thing is plug and play, need to get some more kit before i can even begin to think of building coils.... Kieran did mention the Atlantis or maybe a big dripper by A-mod,
> 
> ...


Sensible approach imo. Go for the clearomizers first. Then later on, as a cloud chaser, a rebuildable dripper would be more in your taste than a rebuildable tank like the Lemo. So many good drippers around nowadays you will be spoilt for choice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

I think that @Andre has it right. Start off with the nautilus mini with bvc coils and then work you way to the lemo. I say lemo instead of kayfun as it's got a really got spec and seems like a really good option. There are vast differences between the two but in this situation it's up to you the user to decide based on what ur vape needs are


----------



## JW Flynn (17/11/14)

yep, would also recommend the nautilis mini, but as mentioned above, this is not really doing the 50W mod any justice... perhaps, if budget is not an issue, invest in the nautilis, mini or the regular one, both work with the BVC (Bottom Vertical Coils) that coes with the new nautilis mini's...

You should then also consider a RDA, these are like mentioned above not as easy to operate, and you have to build the coils for these yourself, BUT, this is the big one, you would then be able to use the 50W mod to it's full potential, and in all honesty, you will get better flavor, as in much better flavour production from an RDA, also , the vapour clouds are much better, hehe, added bonus!!

Go check out Rip Trippers, he does a but load of Reviews on All sorts of devices, including the Hana Mods (he mostly has the 30W ones form Hana Modz on there, but still, you'll get the idea) Then go for something like a Plume Veil RDA or Magma... These RDA's are widely available... But should you think of going for the Plume Veil, better wait a bit as the new version 1.5 Should be hitting SA soon...

On his site you will also see how simple and in fact easy it is to build the coils required by these RDA's (Rebuildable Dripping Atomizers - The idea being that you rebuild your coils yourself, instead of buying a swap in coil like you would with the normal Tank Atomizers) 

I hope this helps, and again, go and have a look at some of the Vids that Rip posts, especially some of the older ones, you don't want to start out with difficult coil builds as a beginner, hehe

Links here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/RiPTrippers to his YouTube channel
http://riptrippers.com/ to his website, he has categorized everything nicely on the new website, click on menu, and then coil building tutorials... That should get you started... Lol, enjoy him, he is a bit of a nut, hehe


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (17/11/14)

JW Flynn said:


> yep, would also recommend the nautilis mini, but as mentioned above, this is not really doing the 50W mod any justice... perhaps, if budget is not an issue, invest in the nautilis, mini or the regular one, both work with the BVC (Bottom Vertical Coils) that coes with the new nautilis mini's...
> 
> You should then also consider a RDA, these are like mentioned above not as easy to operate, and you have to build the coils for these yourself, BUT, this is the big one, you would then be able to use the 50W mod to it's full potential, and in all honesty, you will get better flavor, as in much better flavour production from an RDA, also , the vapour clouds are much better, hehe, added bonus!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links i do appreciate, however that is where i got the bug to chase clouds , whatching the American bearded dragon blowing off some steam ... I took one look at them and wanted to do that too



Vape the Planet


----------



## zadiac (17/11/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Combination lung and mouth to lung
> 
> Vape the Planet



lol.....I'm still trying to get my head around doing both on one device. For mouth to lung you basically need a tighter airflow and for lung hits you need wider airflow. Doing both on one device means a lot of adjusting of the AFC and that is too much work....lol. I like airy draws so wide open for me, so drippers. Tanks normally don't have wide airflow. There are a few exceptions like the orchid.


----------



## JW Flynn (17/11/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Thank you for the links i do appreciate, however that is where i got the bug to chase clouds , whatching the American bearded dragon blowing off some steam ... I took one look at them and wanted to do that too
> 
> 
> 
> Vape the Planet


In that case, hehe, you would want to go into something like the Plume Veil, the deck on that device caters for a wide variety of builds, and to top it all off, it also caters for excellent flavor!! So you can do the cloud chasing as well as bit those sweet flavors!! and all while using the 50W better than you could with a normal tank atomizer, hehe... I went the Mechanical Mod route, running a Hades Mod with a 26650 battery, rated 32A, I could safely vape down to 0.09 Ohm on this thing coupled with the battery(lower for controlled bursts as the battery is rated @ 7 second burst up to 64 APMS, lol).... I have never built anything like that yet, but going to some day, hehe... Running 0.09 @ 3.7 Volts it will chow up 41.11 Amps and that equates to an incredible 152 Watts!!!! 

But always keep safety first when you start doing these builds... Battery's can explode if not treated properly!!!


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

zadiac said:


> lol.....I'm still trying to get my head around doing both on one device. For mouth to lung you basically need a tighter airflow and for lung hits you need wider airflow. Doing both on one device means a lot of adjusting of the AFC and that is too much work....lol. I like airy draws so wide open for me, so drippers. Tanks normally don't have wide airflow. There are a few exceptions like the orchid.


Have ypu tried just changing your drips tips. For lung hits a wide bore and for mouth to lung change it out to a standard hole . Might just do the trick without having to adjust airflow


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

Look my opinion is quite low down the list compared to the big (read experienced) guys up here, but I can so relate to your journey so far.
2 months into my vaping journey I also decided to go the mod route and got myself a Kayfun. They are great RBA's and as said above has its quirks, but it taught me to build all kinds of coils and troubleshoot many build related issues.
I cannot comment on a mAN never owned one, but the Kayfun is for sure a very good choice with all that power behind it.
I recently got the Aqua and a few other dual coil drippers, but the single coil build on the Kayfun stays my favorite for ADV. The Aqua is awesome, but the dual coil build is a ***** - and I think for a beginner even more so - drippers are very cool, but is a hassle when driving. I just ordered me the Big Dripper, let's see how that goes.
Long story short --> Get a Kayfun and a Nautilus

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Skobbejak (18/11/14)

Use your nautilus mini for now, but if you dont want to rebuild, wait for a week or 2 and get the Nautilus ATLANTIS!!! Its a sub ohm tank, u can vape it upto 40w. It will keepup with anykind of vapeing... So ive heard

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorganSa (18/11/14)

Firstly, I feel sorry for your shopping experience in China, but there also are world renowed manufacturers like joyetech, eleaf, aspire...I suggest everybody do some work on devices you wish to buy or just pick a popular one, you won't miss good vaping feelings! Secondly, 50w is too much for a clearomizer, why not Aspire Atlantis, the new subohm tank. Worth a try! Sure, naulitus is rather good option!


----------



## LandyMan (18/11/14)

Just to throw something in here ... what about waiting for the Kangertech SubTank? You can start off with "commercial" coils and switch to rebuildable when you are ready? unless you feel you need to have another tank first, I would suggest the Aspire Nautilus Mini/Normal

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rvdwesth (18/11/14)

I am very curious about that subtank! Me wants one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorganSa (18/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> Just to throw something in here ... what about waiting for the Kangertech SubTank? You can start off with "commercial" coils and switch to rebuildable when you are ready? unless you feel you need to have another tank first, I would suggest the Aspire Nautilus Mini/Normal


It is said Kanger subtank is with organic cotton...


----------



## Andre (18/11/14)

MorganSa said:


> It is said Kanger subtank is with organic cotton...


Yes, saw that....just wonder how long that would last?


----------



## MorganSa (18/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I am very curious about that subtank! Me wants one!


yep, grimmgreen's review http://www.grimmgreen.com/post/102171839048/the-new-aspire-atlantis-tank-its-good-i , but I still consider the capacity is small, should I pick one?


----------



## MorganSa (18/11/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, saw that....just wonder how long that would last?


I am curious its airflow system... a coil with cotton covered by glasses, will it work well?


----------



## JW Flynn (18/11/14)

you get certain RDA's that do cater for traffic, I myself rely on either the Magma, or the latest one I got, the Cerberus, they have massive drip wells, and once filled up last my entire drive home from sandton to centurion... but if handled incorrectly they will leak, for instance, if the magma is filled all the way up to the edge of the drip well, it will start loosing the juice out from the air intake holes, so never fill it up to much or you will end up with that issue... as for the Cerberus this one is simple, it's a 3 coil setup, you can only do 3 coils, but the way the airflow adjust has been designed it allows for you to close it off completely... This is what I do now, full it up nice and proper, and while i'm not using it in the car I just close the airflow all the way...  no leaks, hehe


----------



## JW Flynn (18/11/14)

This Tank does look interesting... very interesting indeed... My biggest concern here is how long your coils will last, bearing in mind how long cotton lasts on an RDA before you have to re wick it.... you might end up spending a fortune on the coils for this baby, but damn, it looks interesting... check out the coils man, LOL, MASSIVE!! HEHE

Check out this Preview Vid from Todd


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (18/11/14)

MorganSa said:


> Firstly, I feel sorry for your shopping experience in China, but there also are world renowed manufacturers like joyetech, eleaf, aspire...I suggest everybody do some work on devices you wish to buy or just pick a popular one, you won't miss good vaping feelings! Secondly, 50w is too much for a clearomizer, why not Aspire Atlantis, the new subohm tank. Worth a try! Sure, naulitus is rather good option!


China shop in Cullinan at shopping centre called Cullinan Jewel. Im aware.that 50w is too much for a clearomizer.. Like i said i am looking at all my options and the atlantis is one of them.







Rolled off a table at work a couple of days after i got it at the Chinese Shop.. Just look at the battery.

Vape the Planet


----------



## zadiac (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Have ypu tried just changing your drips tips. For lung hits a wide bore and for mouth to lung change it out to a standard hole . Might just do the trick without having to adjust airflow



Changing drip tips will have no effect if airflow is restricted by AFC.


----------



## MorganSa (18/11/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> China shop in Cullinan at shopping centre called Cullinan Jewel. Im aware.that 50w is too much for a clearomizer.. Like i said i am looking at all my options and the atlantis is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never heard of it, I know heaven gifts, health cabin, fasttech...they are reliable onlineshop...


----------



## Andre (18/11/14)

JW Flynn said:


> This Tank does look interesting... very interesting indeed... My biggest concern here is how long your coils will last, bearing in mind how long cotton lasts on an RDA before you have to re wick it.... you might end up spending a fortune on the coils for this baby, but damn, it looks interesting... check out the coils man, LOL, MASSIVE!! HEHE
> 
> Check out this Preview Vid from Todd



Wait, wait......now have confused myself. The Atlantis is an Aspire product - as far as I know it is not stated what their wicks are made from. Probably not cotton....last I heard the BVC coils were wicked with ceramic. The Kanger Subtank is a Kangertech product and has two option, a RBA part that comes wicked with cotton, but obviously (as it is an RBA) you can wick it to your preference. Second part is a commercial coil head - with what material that is wicked has not been specified as far as I know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (18/11/14)

Andre said:


> Wait, wait......now have confused myself. The Atlantis is an Aspire product - as far as I know it is not stated what their wicks are made from. Probably not cotton....last I heard the BVC coils were wicked with ceramic. The Kanger Subtank is a Kangertech product and has two option, a RBA part that comes wicked with cotton, but obviously (as it is an RBA) you can wick it to your preference. Second part is a commercial coil head - with what material that is wicked has not been specified as far as I know.


also cannot with certainty say what the wick is made up of, but as far as the bvc coils, those where cotton with a bit of mesh at the top... I also took one of the older ones apart, and the consistency is like that of cotton, but it looks more like those japanese cotton pads that are used.. also check out the video, when he shows the close up on the coil, it looks like some of the cotton threading is sticking out of it... but we will know as soon as the product is finally 100% available, hehe, it looks like it could be a success... I will however stick to my RDA, like the dripping game, hehe


----------



## JW Flynn (18/11/14)

Check this tear down of the Normal BVC coil...


----------



## Mario (18/11/14)

Go with the Nautilus Mini you wont be disappointed and as the months go buy *U WILL* be looking at them RDA`s to start building your coils etc..

@Rotten_Bunny "Powerful you have become, the dark side I sense in you"


----------



## Achmat89 (18/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Use your nautilus mini for now, but if you dont want to rebuild, wait for a week or 2 and get the Nautilus ATLANTIS!!! Its a sub ohm tank, u can vape it upto 40w. It will keepup with anykind of vapeing... So ive heard



Yes im with @Skobbejak on this 1, watched a view reviews and it does what most RDA's can do in terms of cloud chasing and flavour. its a sub ohm Clearomiser. and its practically hassle free. Just fill the tank and blast off!!! 
Although the specs show its capable of 20-30 watts, it actually can go as high as 45 watts!!!!






http://www.aspirecig.com/products/Atlantis/atlantis183.html

South African supplier: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/clearomizer-tanks/products/aspire-atlantis-authentic


----------



## Twisper (18/11/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> China shop in Cullinan at shopping centre called Cullinan Jewel. Im aware.that 50w is too much for a clearomizer.. Like i said i am looking at all my options and the atlantis is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A friend of mine have one of these excact same batteries, EGO-CE4, 650mah. Also bought from a China shop, he has been using it for 9 months now, charged at least once a day. He must be one of the luckiest sob's alive.......


----------



## pimcowboy (18/11/14)

Make the move to a reputable RBA. It is so easy building coils and beats R20-R40 replacement fee any-day! The taste on a RBA is just great and organic cotton is cheap and much better tasting than these man made replacement coils. A kayfun 3.1 or light is a great RBA to start on and is only R350-R400.


----------



## Skobbejak (18/11/14)

I dont know about that, i find that organic cotton hides away flavor of the more complex juice, i have 5pawn, king crown,suicidebunny and vape goddess(my wifes) for me the flavor of these juices is better in the nautilus! I can taste the cotton in a RBA! Our other juices is ok in a RBA. Some say that the taste gets better the more u vape, but i dont see the use in waisting 4-6ml of good juice in waiting for it to taste better. Then only to have to replace your wick after two or maby 3 more tanks.
But hey.. This is only my findings on the kayfun, taifun and russian.
Everybodys taste is diffrent.
Its only my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (19/11/14)

The kayfun requires alterations when it comes to airflow. For me it just doesn't make the clouds as it should, unless u start drilling holes like most ppl do. 

I'm vaping only 3 months and im in no hurry to start rebuilding, i enjoy my clearomisers. My day will come when i start rebuilding


----------



## pimcowboy (19/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> I dont know about that, i find that organic cotton hides away flavor of the more complex juice, i have 5pawn, king crown,suicidebunny and vape goddess(my wifes) for me the flavor of these juices is better in the nautilus! I can taste the cotton in a RBA! Our other juices is ok in a RBA. Some say that the taste gets better the more u vape, but i dont see the use in waisting 4-6ml of good juice in waiting for it to taste better. Then only to have to replace your wick after two or maby 3 more tanks.
> But hey.. This is only my findings on the kayfun, taifun and russian.
> Everybodys taste is diffrent.
> Its only my opinion


I dont know bro each person is different. First of all in the Rba you have a choice of wicking with cotton ,rayon etc etc. Using the examples you have given I think the exact opposite. I cannot taste more than 1 component of a complex liquid in the nautilus. Claim your thrown through the nautilus I just taste a milky cream. Whereas through the kayfun with cotton I taste each component. To the level that I called a friend after tasting it through the nautilus and asked why he liked it so much and then vaped it a few days later through the rba and was so impressed I brought another bottle that day. I do think that some flavors like mothers milk taste good in the nautilus but most dont for me at-least. Another problem with nautilus is I find that after a tank I feel that the coil looses allot of taste! Now days I only use my RBAs and reomizer 2!


----------



## Andre (19/11/14)

For me it is mostly about the wicking material and how you react to it. I react to cotton in exactly the way @Skobbejak does. Rayon is much better, but personally I find the best taste on Ekowool and Ceramic. Point is, experiment until you find the wicking material best suited to you.
As to rebuildables, seems to me the best taste is to be found on RDAs (Rebuildable Dripper Atomizers), but RTAs (Rebuildable Tank Atomizers) are more convenient. Of course a combination of dripper and tank is to be found in bottom fed devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (19/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> The kayfun requires alterations when it comes to airflow. For me it just doesn't make the clouds as it should, unless u start drilling holes like most ppl do.
> 
> I'm vaping only 3 months and im in no hurry to start rebuilding, i enjoy my clearomisers. My day will come when i start rebuilding



The Lemo is the answer to the Kayfun's lack of airflow...it's a cheap *authentic* RTA that almost rivals RDAs for airflow, has a glass tank, and is lighter than the KF. And it still builds almost exactly like the kayfun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

